# 580B Case backhoe won't Start



## zapper77 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have my 580B Case that turns over nicely but won't start. I removed the suction line and cap at the pump and diesel runs out, so I believe it is getting the fuel. It ran a week ago just fine but won't start now. I removed the return line and no fuel is coming out.
Not sure what to do next....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

zapper77 said:


> I have my 580B Case that turns over nicely but won't start. I removed the suction line and cap at the pump and diesel runs out, so I believe it is getting the fuel. It ran a week ago just fine but won't start now. I removed the return line and no fuel is coming out.
> Not sure what to do next....


zapper --- did you bleed the system after you refitted the suction line ??.

Is the pump mentioned the fuel lift pump or the injection pump ?.

Do you have a manual fuel shut off, or is the engine is shut down with the ignition key, then there will be a solenoid that could be faulty and not allowing the fuel into the injection pump, the system will still need bleeding though.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your fuel filter may be plugged? When was the last time you changed it?


----------



## zapper77 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

Injector pump and yes I bled it.
Not shut down with ignition key, not electric involved that I can see.
All valves are on as it was when I last used it last week, and it ran fine.

I heard that maybe there could be a clog in the return line, can I blow that lout with air, would that hurt anything?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

zapper77 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Injector pump and yes I bled it.
> Not shut down with ignition key, not electric involved that I can see.
> ...


You could try air pressure at a low pressure, if the lines are metal pipe you could use more pressure but disconnect the piping where this either connects to the tank or fuel filter housing.

your thoughts are right about pressure in the return line, silly as it may sound, the back pressure will hold the injector nozzle needles shut.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

zapper77 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Injector pump and yes I bled it.
> Not shut down with ignition key, not electric involved that I can see.
> ...


Did you bleed all the way to the injectors or just the pump? All air needs to come out to work correctly, but yes a clogged return can also cause problems.


----------

